# Dawson Forest Area Club needs 2 members



## Bowzonly (Jan 4, 2006)

I have 120 acres, 12 club stands and plenty of deer surrounded by Dawson Forest Trophy Management land where they only have 3 hunts a year.
Dues are $1000 per year that runs from Jan 2006-Jan 2007.  Property is also across the street from Big Canoe.  Most of my members were from Florida and didn't hunt the property.  Forgot to mention, No Alcohol and 6 point minimum.
Jim
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com
706-273-0262


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 4, 2006)

How many members are on teh 120 acres?


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 4, 2006)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> How many members are on teh 120 acres?


I'll have 6 total members, 2 still are from Fl.
Jim


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 5, 2006)

spraggins said:
			
		

> everybody is looking for a sucker, it seems. i believe i'll just hunt all the land around your small tract...for free! 1000 dollars is ridiculous for that small of a tract. i am local and all too familiar w/ the land there. better advertise in florida.


Wow!


----------



## CHEVY3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Iv'e hunted Dawson Forest forever and the deer population has never been nothing to brag about.I have never seen the 4 or better on one side do anything to make bigger bucks.The area mentioned above is pretty mountainess, I have seen several hogs in the area.But $1000.00 to rich for my blood.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 5, 2006)

spraggins said:
			
		

> everybody is looking for a sucker, it seems. i believe i'll just hunt all the land around your small tract...for free! 1000 dollars is ridiculous for that small of a tract. i am local and all too familiar w/ the land there. better advertise in florida.


Don't know what got your panties in a wad, I'm not looking for a sucker.  It's a great piece of Trophy Managed land that you get to hunt for free THREE times a year.  The club stands are there, the food plots are there and the deer are there.  Have a nice day.
Jim
706-273-0262


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 5, 2006)

Redneckerson said:
			
		

> Bowz,Did you check your post for typo's ?


No I didn't, or is this just more sarcasim?  I just didn't expect this sort of thing from "adults".
Jim
706-273-0262


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 5, 2006)

A bit pricey in my opinionbut I am sure there is someone out there that would be more than willing to call this place home during hunting season. Good luck and hope you find your needed memebrs.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 5, 2006)

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> A bit pricey in my opinionbut I am sure there is someone out there that would be more than willing to call this place home during hunting season. Good luck and hope you find your needed memebrs.


Thank you for your consideration.
Jim


----------



## BIGGUS (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know what's got everyone so offended. Heck it's really close to my house. I could save half of it in gas. If you don't think big deer get killed at D.F. you'd better check your records. I'll at least look at the place before I publicly criticize it. Only about half of the leases posted here say "No Alchohol". I've hunted in clubs that worked fine with a "couple in the evening" rule, but I've also been around guys who did better to leave it at home. All in all seems like it's a polite, serious, offer that deserves the same type of responses. I doubt those two spots will be available for long.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Sounds like a great deal to me. For the leasor at $50.00 per acre



if i'm not wrong its 100 per acre...

12 stands so i can only assume 12 members....

12 members at 1000 a pop is 12,000 divided by 120 acres equals up to 100 per acre...

its also very possible that there are far fewer members and i'm not criticizing...1000 isn't ALL that high for n.ga hunt clubs


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2006)

I cant believe people would get on here and put this guy and his land down!I dont care if he wants 2000 its his and he can charge what he wants!So what if its high if you dont like it move on and keep quite!!!!!!As far as dawson forest goes.The biggest bucks off the whole wma have been killed in that area.It may be hilly but the bucks grow old!Show me a wma that has killed bigger bucks than DF in the last few years.


----------



## firebiker (Jan 5, 2006)

*B.F Grant*

B.F. Grant's pretty well known for Big WMA Bucks


----------



## Bruz (Jan 5, 2006)

*Childish*

This is the kind of response that ruins boards. 

This gentlemen has a product and has put a price on it..If you're not interested then keep going. Don't question his price or try to badger him on the board. This is the kind of thing you get from folks who have too much time on their hands and nothing of any value to say.IMO

Jim, sorry you had to put up with this and good luck finding your members.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 5, 2006)

*Bruz*

Well said, My thoughts exactly. Good luck Jim.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 5, 2006)

*Unbelieveable!!*

I have never seen a thread as hateful as this!  When I look thru the swap and sell I dont see people slamming people because they think thier price is too high, they just dont buy it!  Good lord some people need to grow up!  As a matter of fact I am joining this club.  I locked that in 2 weeks before the post.  But even if I thought it was too high I would chuckle and say forget you.  This is honestly the first time I  have seen a reaction to a simple post before in this forum.


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 5, 2006)

spraggins said:
			
		

> man, talk about panties in wads! i ain't trying to start a war, just jeering a little. i thought that 6 grand for 120 acres between 6 guys is kind of desperate. just being honest...i'll keep my opinions to myself...i can see ya'll don't believe in free speach. people would have to be desperate to pay that much to hunt one woodlot...i'd qiut first! good luck!


Yes I believe in free speech.  But I dont go out of my way to single out one person's product that I am not interested in.  The asking price is not astronomical but on the same token it is not a bargain.  People talking bad about this lease have never been there and dont have any idea what the land is like.  I read on this forum for a while before joining and this is not how I saw folks being treated.  I am all for joking and teasing but I personally felt Jim was being attacked unfairly.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 6, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> Yes I believe in free speech.  But I dont go out of my way to single out one person's product that I am not interested in.  The asking price is not astronomical but on the same token it is not a bargain.  People talking bad about this lease have never been there and dont have any idea what the land is like.  I read on this forum for a while before joining and this is not how I saw folks being treated.  I am all for joking and teasing but I personally felt Jim was being attacked unfairly.


Thanks to all that have responded, I'll try to address a few comments, No Alcohol-no problems.  I've seen a couple of beers turn a normal hunter into a complete idiot, if that's your idea of hunting, no responce is necessary.  The property is very expensive to lease since some nice gentleman from out of state lease some nearby for $14 per acre.  I have to carry insurance on every hunter I have, and that's not cheap.  I have 12 stands and 6 hunters and haven't seen more than 4 people on the property at a time.  There are no work days for members, I put in the plots, seed and fertilizer.  I've been in clubs that if you miss a work day (usually 3 a year) it cost $100 per day.  I'm sure some people get gas for free but when it was 75 cents a gallon, it would cost me about $250 a year to drive to south Georgia.  Florida people like this because no driving up for work days and all you have to do is come up and hunt, no scouting is necessary, I've done that, no building food plots, I've done that, no carrying a stand to a tree, I've done that.  Thanks for reading my book here, just had to vent.  
Jim
706-273-0262


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2006)

Wish I had a grand to spare.  oh well.


----------



## Ballgame25 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> This is the kind of response that ruins boards.
> 
> This gentlemen has a product and has put a price on it..If you're not interested then keep going. Don't question his price or try to badger him on the board. This is the kind of thing you get from folks who have too much time on their hands and nothing of any value to say.IMO
> 
> Jim, sorry you had to put up with this and good luck finding your members.




forums like this are for discussion and different opinions on products, this gentlemen put up a lease with a price, noone has directly insulted him, they have questioned the pricing, there should be nothing wrong that in my opinion

this to me is informative and in no way ruins the board
i want to hear peoples opinions around here, i may learn something


----------



## satchmo (Jan 6, 2006)

*awesome tract*

This is my fathers club and it is well worth the money.
I have taken two eight points in two seasons that could have been taken in texas. There are some six points in there that would make pope and young. This land is surrounded by dawson forest and across  the street from big canoe. Awesome tract.


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2006)

I've driven that road that it is on and know exactly where your gates are.  That's some nice land in that area.  I'll be hunting right down the road to the north of your property this next season on DF's three hunts.  Hope you guys get a bigun.  See some really nice sign up that way and wished I hadn't wasted some much time tramping around on the atlanta tract.  See ya next season 

Rob


----------



## Bruz (Jan 6, 2006)

Ballgame25 said:
			
		

> forums like this are for discussion and different opinions on products, this gentlemen put up a lease with a price, noone has directly insulted him, they have questioned the pricing, there should be nothing wrong that in my opinion
> 
> this to me is informative and in no way ruins the board
> i want to hear peoples opinions around here, i may learn something


 Ballgame25  
Just Starting Out   Join Date: Dec 2005
Location: atlanta
Posts: 22  

Why on earth would someone take the time to post the following remarks if they have no interest in the club. 

"Everyone is looking for a sucker...I'll hunt for free next door" 

"What' up with the no alcohol rule?"

"never seen any 4 points or better....."

Come on guys...I've seen this in the Swap and Sell too. A person will put up an item as a good deal and even though they don't have the money they will post a response that the guy is crazy for selling it that low or high. I'm just saying to pass on by unless you're interested or are being asked for input.


----------



## BIGGUS (Jan 6, 2006)

I plan on seeing this land on Sunday and if it looks as good as it sounds nobodies gonna have to worry no more about one of those bad old "overpriced" spots. 
Ballgame25, Seems to me your completely missing it. People don't post here for opinions of their products. They're trying to sollicit offers to buy them. I think your probably looking for "Gear Review".


----------



## Guy (Jan 6, 2006)

Seems like a good piece of land.  I know with all the building going on in alpharetta the deer are constantly moving that direction.  

I have hunted DF many times and haven't seen much, but it does have some good sign.  It's hard to get back into that land without a 4 wheeler.  Wish they would let ya ride to hunt.

To me $1000 wouldn't be that bad if it is all that it's said to be.  I am already in a club with a bunch a great guys in Stewart Cty.  We got 1,200 Acres with about a 1/2 mile of river frontage on the hooch.  Otherwise, I would give it a look.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 6, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> I cant believe people would get on here and put this guy and his land down!I dont care if he wants 2000 its his and he can charge what he wants!So what if its high if you dont like it move on and keep quite!!!!!!As far as dawson forest goes.The biggest bucks off the whole wma have been killed in that area.It may be hilly but the bucks grow old!Show me a wma that has killed bigger bucks than DF in the last few years.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 6, 2006)

Man have I seen some grown ones crossing the road right there. Around the construction entrance to Big Canoe.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 6, 2006)

A Grand?  Wow, is that to much?  How much would it cost for you to intiate a 1200 acre lease deal on your own. Pay the up keep and the site preps for the food plots...How much is seed going for these days..What about the fuel for the tractor?  It aint cheap...Oh yea, you have to haul the tractor too...MORE GAS  in the F250!...Do you have a real job?  And a wife...Can you imagine the work involved to do this on your own?  I have 10 people in our club, 1200 acres...1 work day a year..I barely have time between the kids and the wife to cut my fire lanes in much less the dad burm  food plot maint!....Good Luck..I'm sure those positions will sell quickly...If I wasn't committed, I'd bite...!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 7, 2006)

What is this place coming to?

 Good luck to you sir. I hope you fill you memberships with quality members.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 7, 2006)

1200 or 120...Sorry about the misunderstanding...I was trying to get a point across about the labor involved in a quality deer land management.  I guess I jumped the gun some on this, sorry about that fellas....I'll read a little closer next time.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 9, 2006)

*On Second thought...*

I think I'll take two aspirins and lay down.


----------



## bucky (Jan 9, 2006)

satchmo said:
			
		

> This is my fathers club and it is well worth the money.
> I have taken two eight points in two seasons that could have been taken in texas. There are some six points in there that would make pope and young. This land is surrounded by dawson forest and across  the street from big canoe. Awesome tract.


satchmo, if you kill one of those 6 pointers and they make pope and young, then you need to post the picture next year.I would really like to see one.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 10, 2006)

Everyone seems to have a problem with someone making a profit.....It's getting pretty Socialist around here


----------



## Bruz (Jan 10, 2006)

Ballgame25 said:
			
		

> hey sharpshooter, remember this is a disscussion board not a classified



No..actually the "Swap and Sell" and "Leases" section of the board are intended to be "classifieds"


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 10, 2006)

Possum said:
			
		

> Im not saying that the person that started this thread is doing this but I have seen people lease land for the purpose of selling the memberships for a profit. $6,000. for 120 acres? It must really be some nice land. I leased a small tract of land in Habersham co for four years...... then I figured out the nat. forest around the lease had better hunting. Some body leased the land after me and sold memberships here on Woodys. If he filled the spots he said he was trying to fill he would have made over $1,000. profit...... plus a free place to hunt. That person had found his "suckers".


That is excactly my origanal point.  If you think its worth it when you buy it but only have a problem with it when someone makes a buck then personally I dont think you understand our culture.  If I go buy something off swap and sell for $100 and think its a great deal then it was to me.  If I get mad later because I found out that the seller only paid $50 then I better rethink  the value of things when I buy them.  Capitalism is #1 in my book.  If not for this then I personally dont know how I would have a job.  Don't worry about who is making a buck.  If you think it's a great deal then go for it!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## satchmo (Jan 11, 2006)

*6 points*



			
				bucky said:
			
		

> satchmo, if you kill one of those 6 pointers and they make pope and young, then you need to post the picture next year.I would really like to see one.


Anyone who has hunted near dawson forest with the four points on one side or better can probably tell you about some six points that will make or come close to 125 inches.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 11, 2006)

Bowzonly said:
			
		

> I have 120 acres, 12 club stands and plenty of deer surrounded by Dawson Forest Trophy Management land where they only have 3 hunts a year.
> Dues are $1000 per year that runs from Jan 2006-Jan 2007.  Property is also across the street from Big Canoe.  Most of my members were from Florida and didn't hunt the property.  Forgot to mention, No Alcohol and 6 point minimum.
> Jim
> lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com
> 706-273-0262




Did you happen to get your members yet? Hope so....Your thread kinda developed a life of it's own...


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Possum, I'm not trying to keep this book going but you also have to factor in insurance for every hunter on the property, that isn't cheap.  Then there's diesel fuel for the tractor, seed and fertilizer, and a great big box of labor, and the club stands didn't come with the land.
w/respect,
Jim


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 11, 2006)

i thought the intent of this thread was to see if this guy could fill his memberships..not to be ridiculed and have to sift thru all this other junk just to see if any SERIOUS people are interested 



for all of ya    THREADKILLERS


----------



## bucky (Jan 11, 2006)

*deer*



			
				satchmo said:
			
		

> Anyone who has hunted near dawson forest with the four points on one side or better can probably tell you about some six points that will make or come close to 125 inches.


WE ONLY HAVE ONE POPE AND YOUNG IN OUR COUNTY AND IT WAS AN 8 POINTER THAT WAS LIKE 125 AND SOME EIGHTHS, SO A 6 POINTER WOULD BE REAL BIG, MAYBE YOU CAN GET ONE AND SEND A PICTURE.GOOD LUCK


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 11, 2006)

bucky said:
			
		

> WE ONLY HAVE ONE POPE AND YOUNG IN OUR COUNTY AND IT WAS AN 8 POINTER THAT WAS LIKE 125 AND SOME EIGHTHS, SO A 6 POINTER WOULD BE REAL BIG, MAYBE YOU CAN GET ONE AND SEND A PICTURE.GOOD LUCK


I will let you know later.   see you this weekend Jim.
Mickey


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's a different opinion than yours......People don't always have to try to start an arguement or ridicule someone.

Sometimes it is best to just move on.


----------



## BIGGUS (Jan 12, 2006)

'Bout time somebody took this old thread out back and .


----------



## Bruz (Jan 12, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Here's a different opinion than yours......People don't always have to try to start an arguement or ridicule someone.
> 
> Sometimes it is best to just move on.



I agree....Arguing for arguments sake is a waste of time.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jan 13, 2006)

I want to apologize to the gentleman that started this thread for this thread getting so out of hand.  It slipped by us.  


To everyone else, if you have a question about the lease, please feel free to ask.  If you want to criticize, keep it too yourself.


----------

